# Birthstone end caps



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2006)

ther have been at least a couple of posts made about trying to get the source for the birthstone end caps that are being closed out by CSUSA.
I am trying to find out how any of your actually use these and how often.
I suspect that CSUSA is closing them out due to lack of demand. of course they may be geting closed out because they are no longer available to them either. if the problem is not enough demand that would not necessarily be a problem for a bulk buy. companies need to show a profit for there effort, they pay for the shelf space to keep anything on inventory so items that don't sell swell enough to keep instock don't necessarily nto sell at all. things that set on shelves in a store for to long can actually end up costing the company money even when they do sell slowely.
anyway please let me know if you use Birthstone end caps and approximately how many per year etc.


----------

